# RNS-e SDS how to (long post)



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I put my 2013 RNS-e up for sale a few weeks back as i had decided to go aftermarket, after a week or so with little to no interest i was about to scrap the idea and keep it, then two offers within a few hours, so i sold it on, after selling i had been chatting to 1wheelonly about the RNS-e and SDS (speech dialogue system) he had advised he had bought an RNS-e with SDS activated and planned to enable this, so i was sold and bought an SDS unit 

Well the unit arrived last week and after some research and a lot of help from 1wheelonly i decided to have a go this weekend, I'm pleased to say its now installed and working 

For those who are interested here's a how to

You'll need, wiring to make a loom of 4 wires, cloth tape to wrap it up neatly, bullet connectors, repair wires/connectors, wire strippers/crimpers, VCDS to code the mod and a fair bit of patience ;-)

First up you need to have a bluetooth module and VCDS, look at block C (green plug) in the quadlock connector for the stereo and see if you have anything in pins 1,4,7 & 10, if you have pins and wires youre good to go, if like me you did not then you'll need to fit these and make a loom up

Pic of quadlock with green plug and pin numbers









You can buy repair wires from Audi or if like me your lucky enough to have a spare loom lying around in your spare parts room you can utilise the wires and connectors from it.

Spare door loom









I stripped the cloth tape back and used 4 equal length wires with connectors

Stripped loom









New loom cloth taped









Decide what wires your fitting to what connector (1,2,7,10) and keep a note of pins fitted to green plug, you only need the pins on one end of the loom so if you have a loom with connectors at both ends you can remove these from one side and strip the wires back ready for connection to the mic or extended loom.

Quadlock plugwith additional connectors and wires









Make up additional loom of four wires to run from the mic in the light cluster (if your original loom was not long enough, you need around 2.5-3m) in the headlining and run this along the inside of the headlining and down the Passenger side A pillar to the area where the fuse box would be on a non uk car, the A pillar is held on with clips so just carefully pull it away, you could connect to the bluetooth unit housed under the passenger seat and run the wires under the carpet and up to the HU, this was my planned route but you need to remove the seat, trim and carpet so i went roof method.

Additional cable from cluster to HU









You now need to cut the two wires for the bluetooth mic (green and black wires)

Plug with green and black wires which you cut









There are two mic's in the cluster, the one in the upper right in the picture is the bluetooth mic, the one on the other side is for Bose

Pic of mic's









Bluetooth mic









You now have four wires, one green and one black at the connector end and one green and one black at the loom where you've cut, now this is where you need to match the wires with the connections you made in the stereo quadlock, the wires from the plug in the mic are the +&- for mic in and the cut wires now in the loom side are +&- for mic out

Pic of all connected to test









Once tested i used these to make permanent









Pic of new looms connected up in footwell









Wiring diagram on the top of the RNS-e, note block C pins 1,4,7&10, these are how you match to the mic, now the cut wires are green + positive & black - negative, hook these up to the wires in the light cluster and test everything before tucking wires away, refitting A pillar trim etc, to do this you need VCDS, module 77 (telephone) coding, change code to 0011402, this tells the RNS-e you have SDS fitted.

Now press the speech button on your steering wheel and speak telephone or radio or navigation, if all is well the unit will follow your command, its also worth calling someone using bluetooth to make sure your hans free still works ;-)

Wiring diagram on the RNS-e










Do not attempt this on a wet & cold day as i did, you'll only need to dry yourself and the interior of your car out :-(

A huge thanks goes out to 1wheelonly for all his help once again, next up, the reverse camera mod 1wheelonly was kind enough to share, this will be fitted along with my current AMI as they use the same connector plug, so more connection swaps to come !


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice write up buddy, glad your all sorted 
Nice little mod for the price of s bit of wire

I've noticed that when uploading multiple pictures on here, it puts them in the wrong order

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Now, let's see what it does on ami 
I know SDS can control CD and a CD changer 
I wonder if it can control ami or any of its functions 
When speaking to it you may have to call it cd

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I still need to have a play, but it doesn't recognise AMI as a command and CD does just that goes to CD,

Pic order should be correct now, had to reload the lot :-(


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice write up Gogs, looks like a nice little mod to do


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ben5029 said:


> Nice write up Gogs, looks like a nice little mod to do


It's a nice little feature Ben 
Seeing as you haven't got your rns-e yet, you should get an SDS version and do it to yours

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, go for it Ben, a couple of hours and its all done ;-)


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Cheers both.

Next question is how do I define a nav with SDS please?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Latest version with SDS is a revision "J"

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1695024968

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> Latest version with SDS is a revision "J"
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1695024968
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Cheers buddy


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Excellent write up, looking forward to the reverse camera one


----------



## Cornwall (Apr 8, 2013)

Well Done Gogs

Great write up, and a big thank you to Lea for taking the time to try these things out.

I've read your posts Lea on the camera etc and will be taking this up in due course.

Just a quick question to you guys, if I may, I have a 2014 1.8 S Line with the "technology pack", so I'm assuming mine will be the "J Version" of the RSN-E, but how can I check is it just a matter of removing the unit to verify?

Thanks Guys for your help.

Tone


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive no longer got the unit fitted, removed it from the TTS, not sure if i'll fit it to the new TT as it already has the RNS-e and AMI so i may put the SDS unit and my spare AMI and cable in the for sale section.

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I wouldn't assume you have a version J Cornwall, you could well have a late version D 
Vagcom would tell you the version mate, failing that, pop in the 4 removal keys, pull it out far enough to read the label on the top mate

Also some version J with SDS don't come with RFSL on pin 2 for the reverse camera 
So if your wanting to do SDS & Rev cam you need to make sure of compatibility mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Cornwall (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for that Lea, I'll be whipping it out this weekend to check.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Would you like me to make a wiring diagram for this project? I just finished up one for 1Wheelonly's reverse camera project. PM me a sketch when you get time.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/downloa ... &mode=view


----------



## Cornwall (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi SwissJetPilot,

If you have the time, a wiring diagram for this would be excellent.

I can only admire your skills from afar, but what ever it is you guys do for a living its a waste of your talents.

People like you guys that do what I call, intelligent mods for old timers, are true gents. Loud exhausts, 26" wheels, multi-coloured disco interior light shows and Engine Mods developing 1000bhp are way beyond this old timer. Oh how I wish I was 20 again.

These type of mods are just for me useful and not in your face, I salute you.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Cornwall said:


> Hi SwissJetPilot,
> 
> If you have the time, a wiring diagram for this would be excellent.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with Cornwall 8)


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't suppose anyone has a copy of this thread back when it still had photos, which they could share with me? Looking to get the SDS working after having retrofitted 193 RNS-E and loaded pcbbc's firmware. I already have factory bluetooth. Now looking for photos of the microphone revised wiring. 2008/9 TTS roadster.
As well as the photos, SwissJetPilot's wiring diagram is also gone.
Would be great if this HowTo could be put back together.
Thanks very much.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

N6SSA said:


> I don't suppose anyone has a copy of this thread back when it still had photos, which they could share with me? Looking to get the SDS working after having retrofitted 193 RNS-E and loaded pcbbc's firmware. I already have factory bluetooth. Now looking for photos of the microphone revised wiring. 2008/9 TTS roadster.
> As well as the photos, SwissJetPilot's wiring diagram is also gone.
> Would be great if this HowTo could be put back together.
> Thanks very much.


I wrote a guide here from when I added it to mine https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1867905


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

Wonderful. I did find many posts relating to SDS RNSE, but not that one. That is perfect. Thanks very much.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Btw, it's pretty useless, but why not eh. The microphone swap I did is beneficial regardless as it improves the call quality for the other person on right hand drive cars


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, maybe. But with RNSE now in place, software easily installed courtesy of pcbbc, and the MFSW already sitting there with a button which did nothing, now all it needs is a bit of wire and a few clips.
Main reason for loading pcbbc's firmware was for the rear camera (193 RNSE) which is already fitted at the rear end (was fitted for the rubbish Android HU I originally fitted, which is now filed under 'B'), but still need to fit the multimedia interface to connect it to the RNSE at which point I can also resurrect the AUX port (currently the AUX wiring is removed from Block B, awaiting the 32 pin plug which will be supplied with the multimedia interface).
Still to set up the TPMS and AHHA which I think I can since I have 1AT. Just haven't got round to it yet.
And I need to tell it that it is a cloth diesel. I'm sure the sound is worse since switching from Symphony.
And I wonder about sorting out the aerial. I don't like the 00858 error staring at me now. Nothing seems documented on fixing it for a roadster and the 'correct' amplifier according to the EPC doesn't seem to exist anywhere other than in the catalogue.
Meanwhile also trying to fix issues with inlet manifold runner motor/ sensor. Already replaced it for a 'new' item but still getting same errors and also now a misfire only under full load, which I guess could be related if runner is getting stuck 'closed'. Now ordered one from a breakers. Not doing many miles at the moment (who is?) but plenty to do on the old girl. 
I digress. Thanks very much again for the SDS info.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

No problem, I'd be interested to hear how you get on with the TPMS/Hill hold too


----------

